# Anyone else interested in an exhaust note app?



## Insaneoctane (May 10, 2017)

I don't think that I would use it very often, but wouldn't a virtual exhaust note GUI control on the Tesla vehicles be fun? Pick your favorite exhaust tone (ie Lamborghini, Z06, Hemi, Ferrari etc) and it would sync it with your speed and accelerator? I could have some fun picking different vehicles. Then when I was done playing and remembering a different time, I could turn it off and resume my silence. It would be a great way to bring in old school buyers! It's probably never gonna happen, but it is totally doable and would entertain me.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Insaneoctane said:


> Pick your favorite exhaust tone (ie Lamborghini, Z06, Hemi, Ferrari etc)


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

No, gracias. Quiet is good.


----------



## dogfood (Jun 9, 2017)

I'd only be interested if I could choose between the X-Wing, TIE fighter, or Millennium Falcon. Maybe a selection of pod racers.
Or maybe something like this: https://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/spaceshipNoiseGenerator.php


----------



## Insaneoctane (May 10, 2017)

dogfood said:


> I'd only be interested if I could choose between the X-Wing, TIE fighter, or Millennium Falcon. Maybe a selection of pod racers.
> Or maybe something like this: https://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/spaceshipNoiseGenerator.php


Isn't that the point? Any sound is feasible. How about the mach 5? Let your imagination free...


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Maybe I’m boring, but I’m happy with the silence!!!


----------



## JBsC6 (Oct 17, 2016)

I probably would imagine as the supercar begins delivery some inventive person will come up with an app that syncs with the accelerator pedal movement and imitates the roar of a Ferrari ..

I'm not sure if I'd purchase and use a Ferrari v8 sound on an electric car such as the model 3....if it was an inexpensive app I might for a few laughs once in awhile.

The sound must be synced with the accelerator pedal...otherwise absolutely not.


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

Only if:

A) It pipes the sound to the outside, not the inside; and
B) "Weird" sounds are among the options (ideally with honk tones that match them). Examples:
* Diesel semi
* Train
* Bicycle with a card in the spokes
* Cargo ship
* Jetsons flying car
* Calliope playing circus music (tempo = driving speed)
* Horse
* Heavily neglected jalopy, drivetrain squealing from rust


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

It’s like when people got their first Model T, they missed their horse so much they made the passenger neigh and whinny!


----------



## Poobah (Oct 10, 2017)

KarenRei said:


> Only if:
> 
> A) It pipes the sound to the outside, not the inside; and
> B) "Weird" sounds are among the options (ideally with honk tones that match them). Examples:
> ...


First there were ring tones ... now drive tones. Can anyone say Tesla Tones?


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

There is an app for that!! They have apps that use the speed from the GPS to simulate engine sounds as you accelerate. If your phone is streaming bluetooth to the car speakers it would seem like you have an engine. Here is one example:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.twoxlgames.xlr8&hl=en

I watched the video and LMFAO!!.....This is what we ALL need!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

All you need is four motors, the sound of the Tesla Semi has all of these beat:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fteslamotors%252Fcomments%252F7e4igz%252F


----------



## Insaneoctane (May 10, 2017)

Mike Land said:


> There is an app for that!! They have apps that use the speed from the GPS to simulate engine sounds as you accelerate. If your phone is streaming bluetooth to the car speakers it would seem like you have an engine. Here is one example:
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.twoxlgames.xlr8&hl=en
> 
> I watched the video and LMFAO!!.....This is what we ALL need!


OMG. That video is hilarious! That is almost exactly what I suggested. Too funny and I think Tesla should build something like that into the GUI as an Easter egg...


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

JWardell said:


> All you need is four motors, the sound of the Tesla Semi has all of these beat:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fteslamotors%252Fcomments%252F7e4igz%252F


Beast!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2017)

Model S could modulate motor sounds (the ones that actually come out from Tesla drivetrain) when being in Ludicrous or Plaid mode.
Something like BMW's. IC-engines on those cars are too quiet, cabin sound insulation is too good and sound is generated by speakers to please occupants in sports mode. And not simulated in regular mode.


----------



## Matthias Fritz (Aug 20, 2017)

Model S with ActiveSound


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Matthias Fritz said:


> Model S with ActiveSound


Funny, kinda nice you could choose to just turn it on some times to surprise people...


----------



## EVfusion (Mar 10, 2017)

Insaneoctane said:


> I don't think that I would use it very often, but wouldn't a virtual exhaust note GUI control on the Tesla vehicles be fun? Pick your favorite exhaust tone (ie Lamborghini, Z06, Hemi, Ferrari etc) and it would sync it with your speed and accelerator? I could have some fun picking different vehicles. Then when I was done playing and remembering a different time, I could turn it off and resume my silence. It would be a great way to bring in old school buyers! It's probably never gonna happen, but it is totally doable and would entertain me.


During HUD discussions early this year there was a post showing a HUD app that did exactly what you want PLUS showed analogue dash mimicking the vehicle chosen.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Ford has been doing something like this in their pickups for a few years, from the factory. On the newer Ecoboost 6 cylinder they'd add some engine noise to make it sound more like an 8. I think this started in '15 with the redesign. I've got a '14 w/Eco that doesn't do it. https://www.f150forum.com/f118/active-noise-control-fake-engine-disable-how-312261/

The key to Ford is that a good majority didn't like it and found a way to unhook it at the amp and or could get the dealer to disable it with their factory scan/computer tools.


----------



## Sandy (Jun 3, 2017)

I’ve been listening to road car, race car, track car, motorcycle, race motorcycle, prop and jet aircraft exhaustnoise my whole life. Not to mention way to loud music and concerts. 30-40% upper range hearing loss and tinnitus because of it. The LAST thing I want in my first EV is fake exhaust sound!!!


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Sandy said:


> I've been listening to road car, race car, track car, motorcycle, race motorcycle, prop and jet aircraft exhaustnoise my whole life. Not to mention way to loud music and concerts. 30-40% upper range hearing loss and tinnitus because of it. The LAST thing I want in my first EV is fake exhaust sound!!!


I totally agree with all the above and have been exposed to all those noises (except the race motorcycle) but I'll add 4 years in the field artillery, 30 years of helicopters, and 15 years of being a firearms instructor. I think I've had enough noise in my life! Although I will have an engine noise app on my phone and when I give people a ride for the first time it'll be fun to have it on for the first mile or so then turn it off. I think it will demonstrate how truly nice a silence can be, plus it will be interesting to see the reaction from people who think the engine "died" but the car still accelerates.


----------



## Ken Voss (Feb 2, 2017)

See the image of a yellow car on the left? That is a 500HP supercharged ICE with straight side pipes. When I want to make noise I will take that out for a joy ride.

One of the EV features that appeals to me is silence. The M3 will be a daily driver, I will be getting 18" wheels in part because they will generate less road noise. No thank you, I am not interested in introducing any additional noise


----------



## Sandy (Jun 3, 2017)

Mike Land said:


> I totally agree with all the above and have been exposed to all those noises (except the race motorcycle) but I'll add 4 years in the field artillery, 30 years of helicopters, and 15 years of being a firearms instructor. I think I've had enough noise in my life! Although I will have an engine noise app on my phone and when I give people a ride for the first time it'll be fun to have it on for the first mile or so then turn it off. I think it will demonstrate how truly nice a silence can be, plus it will be interesting to see the reaction from people who think the engine "died" but the car still accelerates.


Cool! Oh ya, I forgot about the firearm noise. I do double plug at the range however.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Sandy said:


> Cool! Oh ya, I forgot about the firearm noise. I do double plug at the range however.


Yes, inner ear plugs and outer ear muff with electronics are a great way to go. Very similar to the new helmets we just got, they have ANR built in and supposedly you don't need inner ear protection anymore. However I still wear my inner ear protection AKA headphones, because hey, it's the best way to make sure my music is not interrupted by those pesky traffic calls from ATC!


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Ken Voss said:


> See the image of a yellow car on the left? That is a 500HP supercharged ICE with straight side pipes. When I want to make noise I will take that out for a joy ride.
> 
> One of the EV features that appeals to me is silence. The M3 will be a daily driver, I will be getting 18" wheels in part because they will generate less road noise. No thank you, I am not interested in introducing any additional noise


Kenn, that thing is TOO cool. You need to post a video of how much noise that engine can make. Just one question, is it strictly a straight line car or will that thing actually go around a corner without flipping over?


----------



## nikola3 (Aug 29, 2017)

EVfusion said:


> During HUD discussions early this year there was a post showing a HUD app that did exactly what you want PLUS showed analogue dash mimicking the vehicle chosen.


You might be referring to this video, I think. Car Simulator portion starting at 5:16 with the TIE fighter at 7:39.


----------



## MGallo (Oct 29, 2016)

nikola3 said:


> You might be referring to this video, I think. Car Simulator portion starting at 5:16 with the TIE fighter at 7:39.


nikola, what is that product?


----------



## nikola3 (Aug 29, 2017)

Based on comments posted on the YouTube video, there is apparently no product. These are just video mock-up suggestions for possible HUD and sound effects applications in a Tesla - it's a simulation of simulation software.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Insaneoctane said:


> Pick your favorite exhaust tone (ie Lamborghini, Z06, Hemi, Ferrari etc)





garsh said:


>


Elon has heard my request!!!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113538635201044480


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Also of note, this product exists for ICE cars - plugs into the 12V socket and reads the alternator noise to guess the rpm - then transmits audio over FM so you can fake it.
...if you can get the car telemetry then having a tesla one would be fun - as others mention specifically for the spaceship sounds.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Frully said:


> Also of note, this product exists for ICE cars - plugs into the 12V socket and reads the alternator noise to guess the rpm - then transmits audio over FM so you can fake it.
> ...if you can get the car telemetry then having a tesla one would be fun - as others mention specifically for the spaceship sounds.


There is an app that uses the phone accelerometer to simulate engine sounds. On Google Playstore it's called "XLR8". Not sure if there is an iPhone version but it should make any Tesla sound like an old fashioned ICE mobile!


----------

